# galipolli in turkey



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

afternoon guys has anybody been to galipolli in there mh.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yes, last year, see..

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1341/30/

http://www.magbaztravels.com/component/option,com_zoom/Itemid,26/catid,676/

Pete


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

Yes, we drove down to the Hellas memorial, right at the tip of the Gallipoli peninsular. My husbands grandfather lost his life there and we were the first in family to visit his memorial. From Alexandreaoplolis its a half day drive. we had no hassles at the border. If you are going to visit the WW1 battlefields you'll need to allow 1 or 2 days. It is now a national park and very beautiful, the war graves immaculately maintained by the Turks. The roads on the peninsular are good to drive. My husband manoeuvred our 7m motorhome and trailer between the cemeteries without problem and parking was OK. There's a one way system to avoid large vehicles meeting. There is a campsite ( or two) but we wildcamped for a couple nights. The coast road near ANZAC cove has some car parking areas alongside the sea which were beautiful. Once the last visiting coach had left, early evening, it was very tranquil.
Look out for the wild tortoise and some amazing lizards! We very much enjoyed our visit and a very moving moment finding Andy's grandad on the massive Hellas memorial.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*gallipolli*

thanks where did u ship from or did u drive all the way there.


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

We drove there. Didn't proceed any further into Turkey, but returned to Greece to explore there.


----------

